# Race Secretaries that use the Benzing Express



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I need to be able to talk to someone that uses the Benzing Express with the master clock, if you are a race secretary or know if your secretary will help me out please send me a PM with a phone number. I need to know how to : start a race, clock the pigeons, evaluate the race, print the reports, and delete the race.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

First To Hatch said:


> I need to be able to talk to someone that uses the Benzing Express with the master clock, if you are a race secretary or know if your secretary will help me out please send me a PM with a phone number. I need to know how to : start a race, clock the pigeons, evaluate the race, print the reports, and delete the race.


Hopefully, someone will be able to come along who can help. I hated this model of clock, it was not user friendly, and without a manual you are lost. I found it very frustrating to use, and was happy when the fancier went to another club with his little Express clock.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Have you attempted to contact Siegels Pigeon Supply? They can direct you as to how to get the users manual you need and perhaps even assist you over the phone with some of your questions.
Our club has used the Express units since they first came out, and the race secretaries have been satisfied with the way they have worked.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

You may already have a manual but on the Benzing site they have a download available for manuals for most of the clock models including the Express...

http://benzing.cc/index.php/de/anleitungen/benzing-express.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt M said:


> You may already have a manual but on the Benzing site they have a download available for manuals for most of the clock models including the Express...
> 
> http://benzing.cc/index.php/de/anleitungen/benzing-express.htmlhttp://


 Our club members used the Express unit in our old club for years without ANY problems.
and we didn't run anybody off that used one. "(and was happy when the fancier went to another club with his little Express clock.") This is one of many reasons we quit racing pigeons due to the cheating, lying and not following combine rules or making up the rules as they went along, but that is another story. 

The link to the manual did not work for me.

Try this one:

http://www.benzing.cc/index.php/de/anleitungen/benzing-express.html


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Our club members used the Express unit in our old club for years without ANY problems.
> *and we didn't run anybody off that used one. "(and was happy when the fancier went to another club with his little Express clock.") T*his is one of many reasons we quit racing pigeons due to the cheating, lying and not following combine rules or making up the rules as they went along, but that is another story.
> 
> The link to the manual did not work for me.
> ...


 

So does your club even require modern pigeon clocks at all ? Can someone still use a "runner" like in the good ole olden days ?  While you may not have run anyone off, I bet you can get your entire club in and out on shipping night in under 30 minutes correct ?! 

We like to model our club after the local York Country Club. They have rules and standards as well. You need references, must be of good moral character, and you are a probationary social member for a number of years, before the club votes to allow you full voting membership. A single "nay" and you are out. And yes, you must use one of the latest Benzing models. No matter, if you want to use a 1905 2 bird timer, that is ok as well. You simply have to go to one of the other eight local clubs, and ship from that location. For those whose time is valuable, then select our club and most likely we get you in and out in just a few minutes. (Whiners and Quitters need not apply, and those who do not like our rules )


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a express and have used it for a couple of years, It works fine for me.I agree its not user friendly and can be a pain when you compare it to the new models.Everyone else in my club uses the G-2 and I wish I could have got one but the difference was 300.00 oh I know JUST 300.00 but that a big deal for me.It took me 2 years to save up that much.Anyway I have used it with the club unit and maybe can help a little.PM me and I will give you my phone number it would be alot easier to talk the type. Jeff


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

We have a few guys that use the express and one M-1 and three guys with Atis clocks. I will try to answer any question you have.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

luckyloft said:


> I have a express and have used it for a couple of years, It works fine for me.I agree its not user friendly and can be a pain when you compare it to the new models.Everyone else in my club uses the G-2 and I wish I could have got one but the difference was 300.00 oh I know JUST 300.00 but that a big deal for me.It took me 2 years to save up that much.Anyway I have used it with the club unit and maybe can help a little.PM me and I will give you my phone number it would be alot easier to talk the type. Jeff


If you own one and like it, that is fine. Was not my intention to get anyone's feelings hurt or offend anyone because I dislike that model of clock. 

Unfortnately, even though it has been a number of years, I remember being in the same position as the person who started this thread. I had a guy at the club, days before the first race, with one of these Express clocks and no manuel and no idea how to make it work. After many hours on the phone and plenty of profane words, we got it done. It turned out to be a very long and unpleasant afternoon and evening. That day was such a negative experience, that it just sort of spilled over onto this thread. Should have just kept it to myself.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

No offense taken.I agree with most of what you said.And I went through mostly the same experience with mine.To be honest the manual was not much help to me when it came to the club unit.Most of what I learned was by trail and error.I like the G-2s much better. Of course they came along later so someone learned something when they designed them. Jeff


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

luckyloft said:


> No offense taken.I agree with most of what you said.And I went through mostly the same experience with mine.To be honest the manual was not much help to me when it came to the club unit.Most of what I learned was by trail and error.I like the G-2s much better. Of course they came along later so someone learned something when they designed them. Jeff


 Yes, you are correct. It's just once you have moved on to a G-2 or an M-1, it is hard to look back to the earlier units, and say....gee I think those were better. If money is a big issue, well then, it is better then an old box timer, where sometimes the clock stopped, or the paper tore....and don't wish those devices on anyone either. Except maybe a new person should use one, just to see how it was done in "the good ole days". My old 1905 two bird timer, was an experience !  But, I confess, I like most newer things. I once owned a gawd awful 1972 Ford Pinto, and it might now be a classic, but I still prefer today's late model cars......1972 Ford Pinto owners don't be mad....but I digress. 

PS. After all this discussion, the clock I so disliked, may not even have been an Express....it could have been an Atis....I sort of blacked out the details of that terrible ordeal with that clock ! Never mind me !!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I had some email me and help me out, I think once you figure it out its easy but I kinda regret buying it is a bit of a pain, but I was only home for a few races last year so I need an electronic clock. I couldn't even find any other clock to purchase so I had to buy this express I wish I could of gotten an Atis. But this clock is updated and has a new battery in it too.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

First To Hatch said:


> I had some email me and help me out, I think once you figure it out its easy but I kinda regret buying it is a bit of a pain, but I was only home for a few races last year so I need an electronic clock. I couldn't even find any other clock to purchase so I had to buy this express I wish I could of gotten an Atis. But this clock is updated and has a new battery in it too.


 Glad you got it to work out. I hate mechanical things, I am not gifted in that regard, so I become frustrated quickly when equipment does not work, or I don't know how to work it. Hopefully you will be able to help someone else going forward. Now that you know the codes etc, it should not be a big deal. 

Now, go out and clock some big time winners with this clock !!!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> PS. After all this discussion, the clock I so disliked, may not even have been an Express....it could have been an Atis....I sort of blacked out the details of that terrible ordeal with that clock ! Never mind me !!


The worst clocks to work with from the Secretaries stand point is the Bricons. The changed the club unit and the bricon dealer who sold the 2 we bought couldn't tell us how to use them. And even after we got them to work we could never get them to dump into the computer. So I have to type the results into WinSpeed just lie you would with the old clocks. The Atis and the M-1's are so much easier to work with they dump right into winspeed no problems at all once you figure out how it's done.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I just can't figure out how to delete the race lol. Another thing that sucks I'm told I have to put these clockings in manually like a knock off clock oh boy lol.


----------



## petec97 (Sep 8, 2013)

First To Hatch said:


> I just can't figure out how to delete the race lol. Another thing that sucks I'm told I have to put these clockings in manually like a knock off clock oh boy lol.


Have you found the solution to delete old race data? I have same problem.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

While its plugged into master clock, click on the race then hold the delete button until it deletes.


----------

